# Favorite Animal Crossing Title? (Main Series)



## Flare (May 15, 2017)

We've played Animal Crossing and enjoy it very much, but which one is your favorite?

I like New Leaf since it's calming and relaxing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

I have a very hard time choosing between Animal Crossing on the GCN and New Leaf.

I started out with the former, and have played it a ton, so the nostalgia factor is HUGE. Also, it was originally an N64 game. Who could pass that up?

But at the same time, New Leaf has _tons_ of new features that are a huge step up from previous AC games, like being able to choose the location of your house and the ability to change more than just your shirt, hat, and accessory. 

Lol for some reason I feel like I would be a noob to pick New Leaf... but omg I can't pick!! >_>


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 15, 2017)

I think each title has it's own charm but if I had to choose, probably New Leaf. I've put in the most effort into it and I played it the most. I do think fondly of the Gamecube one though. It was the first one I got into and I still remember so much about it even though it's been years since I've played. Even my brother remembers a lot the game and he doesn't play AC. I loved the minigames they let you play on the console items. Luckily, they added minigames with the new update but it would be fun to play those old Nintendo titles again. They sell those on the eShop so it's unlikely we'll see them again.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

I have them all but mostly only played Wild World and New Leaf, and as much as I love Wild World...ACNL is the best one imo.


----------



## Legendery (May 16, 2017)

I played all but the wii version, and ACNL is by far the best version. Everything is so clean and works perfectly whereas the other ones have some interface problems and less features.


----------



## visibleghost (May 16, 2017)

new leaf is the best game, it just adds so much gameplay and stuff. tho i love city folk because i played it so much when i was younger.


----------



## Captain James (May 16, 2017)

What about animal forest e+ released in Japan?


----------



## Mink777 (May 16, 2017)

My favorite is City Folk.

The City, the Marquee, Redd's shot, the auction house, the HHA music, what is there not to love?


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

Captain James said:


> What about animal forest e+ released in Japan?


Hmm... I think it's similar in function like the original AC. 
Also, there aren't many people who can have access to it, so that's why I didn't include it. I'll definitely remake a poll if some would wish to see it added.


----------



## Brookie (May 19, 2017)

Lol wow,you would think the other ones would get some votes based on how so many people mourn over them


----------



## Relly (May 20, 2017)

All of the games have their own quirkiness and memories attached to them and each one of them has been my favourite at one time or another. I have to agree with others that New Leaf is the better game at the moment, and I would possibly..hopefully...say that about the switch version if/when they make it. Generally newer games are just smoother, have more features and look neater than older games. 

I like having the island back again and being able to customise my house and town more. There are a lot of things I would still add to a newer version of the game, though.


----------



## Envy (May 20, 2017)

Kind of tough to say my personal favorite, actually.

New Leaf is obviously objectively the best game in the series. However, I personally didn't enjoy it as much as the GCN version. I acknowledge this is because AC:GCN was a fresh concept to me when it came out, and also it was during a time where I didn't have access to internet and video games were a lot bigger deal to me. So I tend to just say New Leaf, but personally it probably still has to be GCN.


----------



## Verecund (May 20, 2017)

Although I have all sorts of nostalgia attached to Wild World, New Leaf is my favourite game of the series. They added a bunch of new details and improvements to the game, and although the dialogue in Wild World was far better than in New Leaf, as well as a few other things, I think New Leaf is generally the best of the series.


----------



## Emizel (May 23, 2017)

My first title was ACWW and I spent a lot of hours on this game
However my favourite is ACNL and I think it's really the best title of the series


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 23, 2017)

I've only ever played ACNL so I'd have to vote for that. However, there are so many features in previous games that I would have loved to be included in ACNL. It's sad to see good ideas being left behind


----------



## tsukune_713 (May 23, 2017)

for me its city folk, while new leaf has added so many things to the game i like, it also made it way too easy to earn bells, which makes the game too easy and have less incentive to play more 
so hopefully for the next game they make it so you cant earn a ton of bells off the island


----------



## Soigne (May 24, 2017)

Personal favorite is Wild World, but there's no denying that New Leaf is superior.


----------



## koopakingg (May 29, 2017)

I'll say New Leaf, but the GameCube one for nostalgia reasons. So many good childhood memories of it that lead me to love the series today.


----------



## Garrett (May 29, 2017)

I'm currently playing the GameCube one again and it's enjoyable for nostalgic reasons, but I voted for New Leaf. 

The game has been polished and improved in every way for me. I look forward to what's next!


----------



## Alcosmos (May 29, 2017)

Nostalgia says Wild World... But New Leaf is waaay better, the best of the series.


----------



## Sanrio (May 29, 2017)

New Leaf.

The villagers in the original AC were so mean I nearly cried.


----------



## Analena (Jun 6, 2017)

I can't really choose between NL and AC I love them both


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 7, 2017)

I have to say New Leaf, however the gamecube version has so many great memories for me. My son got me into it, and we would play all the time. It was so much fun. Now he's older and has other interests. I wish my daughter would play New Leaf with me. It's such a fun game to play with loved ones.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 15, 2017)

When I was younger I totally thought City Folk was the best but obviously new leaf beats it by a mile.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 17, 2017)

My favourite title is ACWW, just because of nostalgia goggles tbh. It was the game I used to invest most of my time into when I was younger, and I'd play it for hours on end. With games like city folk, I didn't feel that same connection and I can't play it for more than 2 hours or less without getting bored or restless. The dialogue in ACWW is also the dialogue I enjoy the most. It feels more personal because sometimes they'll mention family members. In ACWW, they feel more like humans than animals. But in city folk they all pretty much say the same thing over and over. Imo in city folk, you could never really be sure if you had a good relationship with a villager or not, because they'd all have the same repetitive dialogue. But in wild world you could.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 17, 2017)

WW because nostalgia. NL for reasons stated in previous responses.


----------



## HHoney (Jun 17, 2017)

Ah yes it's that time to hate on New Leaf and wax nostalgia for all the other older games.

It's ok. I feel for you. Nostalgia is a powerful feeling.

I say these next words from experience - I've played them all during the times when they were released. I've come back and played them all - more than once. 
I have a copy of every game right now and could play any of them at any time.  They have all been great with various features. And I've played the older titles. They're great, but New Leaf has so much that many naysayers take for granted.

New Leaf is the greatest AC achievement to date - especially after the update (paths blocking plots!)

I'm super excited for the next full AC game. I'm patient!


----------

